# Double Floor



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Ready to be laughed at again with another daft question.

What is a double floor, and why would you want a double floor. Is it for insulation purposes. :?: 

Regards 

Phil*


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Phil

We have a double floor in our 821. It has the waste water tank, and all the pipe work in it as well as providing storage. It is all very well insulated and heated as part of the wet heating system.

This ensures that all the services function when below freezing as they are all heated, unlike under slung tanks which will freeze

Andy


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It gives more storage, more protection for services and more insulation.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Phil

not just hymers - some Pilotes (like mine) and other makes. Two advantages - storage space, and the ability to fit fresh and waste water tanks and all the plumbing within the interior "warmer" areas. My Pilote has an inboard fresh water tank, and 2 inboard waste tanks, with a release valve for the waste which is accessible on board.
All the plumbing is within the insulated area. We have a big locker which goes from one big side locker door, under the floor, and has another door at the rear. In this rear bit we keep our lafuma chairs and various other bits; in the side bit we keep other stuff & cool box, beer crate (!) and spare bits & pieces, and it also has a great deal of room for wine supplies from France etc :wink: . The underfloor area has an outlet for the hot air heating, which of course makes the van itself alot warmer than it would otehrwise be with a "single" floor.

hope that helps... 8)


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind reply's, it makes sense now. I imagined a double floor to be what it say's, just double thickness. Good idea to have a wide double floor with all the services in it, especialy during the winter. It also helps with storage as well I see.

Thanks again,

Regards

Phil*


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Typically 200 m of headheight in the void. Something to bear in mind though, the void & its enclosed tanks & pipework are only frost proofed if you're using the vehicles onboard heating system. Sorry if this sounds obvious but it's been asked before  

D.


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

davesport said:


> Typically 200 m of headheight in the void.
> 
> D.


200m (metres) Geez, how tall are you :lol:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Need to get my prescription checked


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Despite the extra storage between the floors, you still must not overload the van. My double-floored Hymer is on a 3500 kgs so I only use the storage space for wet weather gear.


----------

